# Cheap electric winch?



## Zach (Nov 19, 2008)

Im going to need a winch if I put a snow plow on my ATV. What I would like to do is mount a winch on the plow then hook the cable to my brushguard (it would be easier since the plow wont permanently be on) 

All I want is an inexpensive electric winch, doesnt have to be that power full 2-400 lbs.??

Will harbor freight tools, pepboys, hardware store or something like that have these?
If I could get any help on where to find one that would be great, thanks!


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

i used a 2000lb hampton towing winch from walmart for $100 on my recon for a year worked good but now i have a viper max 3000lb (ebay) reliable winch good customer service. for just a plow i would get a cheap winch but you really cant get a winch under 1500lbs.


----------



## pby98 (Oct 15, 2008)

harbor freight around here has a 3000 lb i beleive for 110 aand a 2000lb for 60. i have not used these personally but my guess would be that they are not very reliable. and plus if your mounting it to the plow what you really need is a actuator


----------



## pby98 (Oct 15, 2008)

also i dont know your price range but i have a 2000lb superwinch that i got for around 150 that is very reliable and a 2500 viper max that is very reliable this one was about 190


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

like i said in the other post. harbor freight. 2000lb winch. it served me very good. it pulled better and had more speed then my 3000lb warn winch. I would recommend the winch to anyone. You can mount it on your front rack and use it if you ever get stuck. just need a fairlead. you put one of those winches that go on the plow on there and there pretty slow.

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=91727


----------



## Zach (Nov 19, 2008)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;642416 said:


> like i said in the other post. harbor freight. 2000lb winch. it served me very good. it pulled better and had more speed then my 3000lb warn winch. I would recommend the winch to anyone. You can mount it on your front rack and use it if you ever get stuck. just need a fairlead. you put one of those winches that go on the plow on there and there pretty slow.
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=91727


that seems like my best bet. I could have sworn that I saw a $30 winch in a Harbor Freight ad a while ago... it wasnt that strong but it would have been perfect for a plow.

anyway, Im liking the idea of the 2000lb Harbor Freight one.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care (Nov 23, 2007)

Be carefull gettting a winch with little weight capacity, you'd be surprised how heavy the blade gets when snow starts to stick to it.


----------



## Zach (Nov 19, 2008)

Elwer Lawn Care;642618 said:


> Be carefull gettting a winch with little weight capacity, you'd be surprised how heavy the blade gets when snow starts to stick to it.


couldn't be more than 2000 lbs. just messin with you. I think Ive pretty much eliminated the option of a small cheap one... it just makes sense tto pay a little more for a really good one I can use all year round.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care (Nov 23, 2007)

if you could get 2000lbs of snow on a blade, i'd like too see it lol


----------



## Zach (Nov 19, 2008)

lol thatd be the day


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

and in the pics of your quad. in the little opening that is like 1ft x 1ft just in the middle of both lights but below them would be a perfect place to put the winch. make your own brackets and stuff. Isnt the recons air cooled?


----------



## Zach (Nov 19, 2008)

yeah, the recons are air-cooled, so there is PLENTY of room for a winch.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

ya cool so no radiator to worry about. a piece of angle iron and a welder you would be set. unless you went on ebay and found the proper mount kit for a warn winch. my old quad with the harbor freight winch the holes lined up with the ones on the warn mount. depends on how you want to do it.


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

you could mount it to the frame rails behind the lights with u bolts or you can mount it to the front rack but be careful with that the racks can only hold a couple hundred pounds before they start breaking so it is ok for a plow but not to pull you out of the mud


----------



## Zach (Nov 19, 2008)

How sturdy would using U-bolts on the frame be? my friend said He would help weld a mount but he wants me to pay hime like 40 bucks! WTF?


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care (Nov 23, 2007)

just go by a mount then, will be slightly more depending on model and will be easy to install


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

go on ebay. the mount for my old quad I got was only $15 and it came with a fairlead. ubolts are what holds my plow mount.


----------



## Zach (Nov 19, 2008)

Just got back from Harbor Freight. Got a 2000 lb winch on sale for $50  and I got a mounting plate for $15, but I'm not sure how to mount the plate to the frame, any suestions???


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

any pics of the plate???


----------



## Zach (Nov 19, 2008)

Heres what I got for pics... the mounting plate is basicly 1/4" pate with 2 bends and some holes drilled.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

only thing I think is the front rack.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

You can get winch from Walmart for under $100.


----------



## Zach (Nov 19, 2008)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;643864 said:


> only thing I think is the front rack.


lemme think..... NO

I have a bunch of really heavy duty bolts that it came with, do you think I coud be able to get another piece(s) of 1/4" plate and sort of "clamp" the mount to the frame?


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

You can put it in that area below your headlights. but you will need to add to your plate now so it will be centered and will be wide enough to bolt. and also what I did when I bought that winch I got the mini switch off ebay so you dont have that big controller.


----------



## Zach (Nov 19, 2008)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;643894 said:


> You can put it in that area below your headlights. but you will need to add to your plate now so it will be centered and will be wide enough to bolt. and also what I did when I bought that winch I got the mini switch off ebay so you dont have that big controller.


I already have it mocked up there, I just gotta mount it right... And im probably going to get a mini switch, but I kinda like the big ugly controller at least for plowing (kinda looks like some kind of plow controller LOL)


----------



## Zach (Nov 19, 2008)

It says to use an inline fuse with the winch, is this necesary?


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

I never did. I ran the wires they gave me. in the controller there is a solenoid with a fuse. I still have the big ugly controller in my garage to that winch.


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

if you buy a recon mount it bolts on right behind the headlights where the frame rails slant up at an angle you can drill new holes in that plate and use u-bolts to hold it to the frame


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

thought i would throw up some pics of my old recon. i just sold it a month ago. my accessories were itp mudlites,highlifter 2'lift kit, winch, plow, and a bunch of small things. you can see the side of my winch in the one pic


----------



## Zach (Nov 19, 2008)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;644343 said:


> I never did. I ran the wires they gave me. in the controller there is a solenoid with a fuse. I still have the big ugly controller in my garage to that winch.


A fuse already in the controller? I will have to check, this is good news!



hondarecon4435;644736 said:


> if you buy a recon mount it bolts on right behind the headlights where the frame rails slant up at an angle you can drill new holes in that plate and use u-bolts to hold it to the frame


That is exactly the answer I was looking for!! can I get U-bolts strong/small enough to mount the plate at the hardware store?



hondarecon4435;644743 said:


> thought i would throw up some pics of my old recon. i just sold it a month ago. my accessories were itp mudlites,highlifter 2'lift kit, winch, plow, and a bunch of small things. you can see the side of my winch in the one pic


Thats funny. Ive been thinking about Mudlites and maybe a lift... what are the downsides of the lift?


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

with a lift and with 4/wd you will be putting more stress on the front cv joints. I have a 2inch highlifter lift in mine. it is very easy to install. I know there is a solenoid in the controller of the winch and there is usually a fuse on the solenoid. go right to tractor supply and get u bolts. they have a wide assortment.


----------



## Zach (Nov 19, 2008)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;644853 said:


> with a lift and with 4/wd you will be putting more stress on the front cv joints. I have a 2inch highlifter lift in mine. it is very easy to install. I know there is a solenoid in the controller of the winch and there is usually a fuse on the solenoid. go right to tractor supply and get u bolts. they have a wide assortment.


Okay thanks. and it is a 2wd with single rear shock so lthe lift should be easy... but thats a project for waaaay later


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

well you will have to get a lift for the front and back. OR you can get hockey pucks.It probably took me about an hour to install my lift. you can see in this pic the shiny things under my springs. that is the lift. one bolt goes off to the side for support and a bolt goes in the original hole for the mount and one in the spring


----------



## Zach (Nov 19, 2008)

cool, and did ypou run your harbor freight winch without a fuse?


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

yes I did. when I had my old 400 I ran it for 3 years without an inline fuse on the wires. never had a problem. but now my 500 has a factory installed warn 3000 winch.


----------



## Zach (Nov 19, 2008)

cool, thanks. Hopefully I can get it mounted today, Ill post pics and maybe a video!


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

alright cool


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care (Nov 23, 2007)

i see that you took your stickers off of your handguards, i'm thinking about doing that too or possibly gettin some of my logo and putting on them.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

Elwer Lawn Care;644950 said:


> i see that you took your stickers off of your handguards, i'm thinking about doing that too or possibly gettin some of my logo and putting on them.


ya I had them on there and they didnt look right. but mine said arctic cat on them. I seen your honda with the handguards and it made it look better. what do you think of them?


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care (Nov 23, 2007)

I like them, need to turn my them up more to cover the tops of my hand but also noticed it doesn't protect the thumb very much tho but time will tell.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

mine covers my throttle.


----------



## pby98 (Oct 15, 2008)

Zach;644848 said:


> A fuse already in the controller? I will have to check, this is good news!
> 
> That is exactly the answer I was looking for!! can I get U-bolts strong/small enough to mount the plate at the hardware store?
> 
> Thats funny. Ive been thinking about Mudlites and maybe a lift... what are the downsides of the lift?


hondarecon4435 is my friend. we do alot of the work on our 4-wheelers together. you asked what the downsides were. well he had all the bearings in th rear go out along with a whole bunch of other little things. eneded up costing him alot of money. i wouldnt say this is all because of the lift but it definatly contributed to it. and mudlites are great tires!!


----------



## pby98 (Oct 15, 2008)

heres a pic of my 2006 honda recon es i thought i throw up. has itp mudlites all around. a 2000lb superwinch,12 volt accesory plug, A-arm skid plates, and alot more.
(the front itp are not on yet in this pic)


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

the bearings went in my rear driveshaft on my 2/wd. and it isnt fun to fix. you have to pull the entire rearend out to get the shaft out.


----------



## Zach (Nov 19, 2008)

DMANIT I just got back from ACE hardware and they didnt have the right size U-bolts.... there is nothing more frustrating than having to wait till the next day to finish something you wanted done tonight!!!!!!!


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

i know it sucks. what about tractor supply or home depot?


----------



## Zach (Nov 19, 2008)

Didnt have time to go anywhere else tonight... tomorow I'll try those though


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

ya definitly go to tractor supply. I know they will have them and they will be cheaper.


----------



## Zach (Nov 19, 2008)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;645170 said:


> ya definitly go to tractor supply. I know they will have them and they will be cheaper.


cool, can't wait to get this thing mounted!


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

ya. make sure you have zip ties also so you can zip tie the wires to the frame.


----------



## pby98 (Oct 15, 2008)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;645096 said:


> the bearings went in my rear driveshaft on my 2/wd. and it isnt fun to fix. you have to pull the entire rearend out to get the shaft out.


yeah all my bearing experiences have been bad ones that took alot of time and money


----------



## Whitehead (Nov 15, 2008)

*What is wrong with this one...

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=95912 *


----------



## Zach (Nov 19, 2008)

I got the 2000 lb. version of that... $50 on sale!


----------



## Zach (Nov 19, 2008)

Just got the winch mounted. I used 4 U-bolts and it works like a champ!


























here are the U-bolts....


----------



## pby98 (Oct 15, 2008)

looks good. you really went all out taking fenders and everything off though. haha


----------



## RLTimbs (Jan 30, 2008)

I found a really good, after a modification, winch at Meijer for $70 (clearance)

Basically I had one and it went dead on me from water damage.

So I went and got a new one, then put the old one in the box and took it back 

Anyways, if you buy a winch.. most of them are not water tight. I siliconed mine. Specially where the silinoid(sp?) is located.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

I sunk my quad before by accident. and it was about 1-2 feet under and it worked right after. warn is water tight. im not sure about cheaper winches.


----------



## pby98 (Oct 15, 2008)

my viper max is completley waterproof. i have had it completley submerged 40 or 50 times and it still works great


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

the lift is pretty hard to install on the recon it would be much easier if you have a spring compresser to and yes alot of my rear end bearings started going out and i would say the lift very much contributed to it


----------



## Zach (Nov 19, 2008)

pby98;646205 said:


> looks good. you really went all out taking fenders and everything off though. haha


LOL yeah, I got so frustrated working in tight spaces with the bolts in the worst place + a heavy winch I couldnt hold in place..... so I finally said f*ck it and to the whole f*cking front end off!



EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;646243 said:


> I sunk my quad before by accident. and it was about 1-2 feet under and it worked right after. warn is water tight. im not sure about cheaper winches.


How water tight is the Harbor Freaight winch? (I probably wont submerge) it but can it be mudded and powerwashed?

I already sealed the remote with liquid elec. tape, should I do the same for the winch?



hondarecon4435;646352 said:


> the lift is pretty hard to install on the recon it would be much easier if you have a spring compresser to and yes alot of my rear end bearings started going out and i would say the lift very much contributed to it


I think Im gonna pass of the lift (enough sh*t breaks on my Reci anyway) but is there some way I can crank up the front suspension ?(sort of like a torsion bar crank on a truck)


----------



## RLTimbs (Jan 30, 2008)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;646243 said:


> I sunk my quad before by accident. and it was about 1-2 feet under and it worked right after. warn is water tight. im not sure about cheaper winches.


Yea well Warn is just a name. I've had 2 Warn winches and this cheap one I had performs just as good.

The only thing was it was not water tight.

That is fixed now though


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

Zach;646581 said:


> How water tight is the Harbor Freaight winch? (I probably wont submerge) it but can it be mudded and powerwashed?
> 
> I already sealed the remote with liquid elec. tape, should I do the same for the winch?


nah it can be pressure washed and covered in mud. I always did that to mine. never submerged it tho.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

RLTimbs;646670 said:


> Yea well Warn is just a name. I've had 2 Warn winches and this cheap one I had performs just as good.
> 
> The only thing was it was not water tight.
> 
> That is fixed now though


I know my harbor freight winch was faster then this warn. but this atv came with the warn so I wasnt going to change out winches. this one is good.


----------



## Zach (Nov 19, 2008)

I put a bunch of liquid elec. tape on the connections.... I may not ever submerge it so i should be good i guess


----------

